
Scientists tracked thousands of British children for 65 years   - Anon84
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110301/full/471020a.html
======
tokenadult
The study doesn't appear to have what Robert Plomin would call a "genetically
sensitive design"

[http://www.jaacap.com/article/S0890-8567%2809%2963427-4/abst...](http://www.jaacap.com/article/S0890-8567%2809%2963427-4/abstract)

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/1467-8624.00398/a...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/1467-8624.00398/abstract)

(distinguishing related individuals who share genetic ancestry, for example
twins, from individuals who share household environments, for example adoptive
siblings) by its nature as a sample of children all born in short time window.
But the data are interesting nonetheless.

